# Saving the Western Icon ( Mule Deer )



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

I just watched a TV program about saving the Mule Deer and part of it was filmed in Utah. A spokesperson from the WB and the DWR gave a report on an area of Utah that allows for only 200 deer permits however the total roadkill for this area was 785 deer killed. The loss of habitat is driving the deer closer to the highways to feed. The housing developments that are being built and then abandoned because of our bad economy near places like the Bookcliffs and the Wasatch Front should be a major concern to all. The program covered most of the Western states and left me with a sick feeling that the Mule Deer may soon be gone.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sounds like a reason to start a habitat service project to me!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Kill 20k coyotes, that'll cut down on road kill.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Hmmm...Wasn't there an organization proposing more highway fencing? I guess we were too distracted with coyotes to notice.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

During the program there were undercrossings shown that were built for deer and other wildlife to use. Trail cameras captured pictures of a few deer using the crossing however other live video showed many deer running across the highway, jumping the center divide barrier and trying to run across several lanes to get to the other side. Maybe high fencing that funnels the animals to the undercrossings may work but costs may prohibit the project.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Hmmm...Wasn't there an organization proposing more highway fencing? I guess we were too distracted with coyotes to notice.


And who was it that brought coyotes to the forefront? Distract and divide, the SOP of SFW!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm...Wasn't there an organization proposing more highway fencing? I guess we were too distracted with coyotes to notice.
> ...


+1 Pro!
If SFW wants to get mule deer herds back up they need to focus on one issue at a time, instead of starting one and then after a short time move on because its not working.
Just building highway fench isn't going to help restore the habitat that has driven the deer close to the highways. They are good to some point but do interupt deer migration routes that deer have relied upon for winter ground. And that winter ground isn't very good either. 
The sage brush has nothing left as far as nutrients for deer. The old sage brush needs to go so new nutrient rich sage brush can grow in its place. How is the question that needs answering. 
All this plus predators are the cause not one individual thing.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm...Wasn't there an organization proposing more highway fencing? I guess we were too distracted with coyotes to notice.
> ...


There is a Mule Deer Recovery plan (as I'm sure you know). "The sky is falling" SFW haters made a big deal out of the coyote/predator part of the plan. Believe it or not there are several aspects of the plan and coyotes are just one small part. Someone "distracted and divided", but it wasn't SFW.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Put the kool-aid down......


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Put the kool-aid down......


Thats what I have been thinking? What flavor does Paul serve up? :mrgreen:


----------

